# Neuling mit Pro Race 200 L



## Kelaino (15. Juni 2011)

Hallo!

Vor ca. 6 Wochen habe ich mein Pro Race 200 L von Lapierre gekauft. Ich bin total happy über die Wahl, habe lange gesucht, wollte weit weniger Geld ausgeben, aber das war das Bike wert.

Habe inzwischen ca. 200 km damit gefahren (mehr ging nicht, zur Arbeit nehm ich das Bike nicht mit wegen der Diebstahlgefahr, auch auf Familienfahrten nicht - kein Ständer, keine Beleuchtung)

Auf allen Trails bisher war ich begeistert, obwohl es kein Full ist (habe mich aber als Amateur zum Hardtail entschieden), es machte einfach nur Spaß.

Das einzige Manko ist der Hinterreifen, den muß ich bald auswechseln, fürs Gelände echt ein No-Go.

Auch die Scheibenbremse ist für mich Neuland, funktioniert super, ist aber elend laut und quietscht. Hoffe, dass das nur die Einfahrphase ist. Nervt nämlich gewaltig.

Aber alles in allem ist das Bike ein Traum in der Preisklasse!

LG Kelaino


----------

